# 3 new K9 dogs..GSD/Malinois mix



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's the Article with pictures Peoria's New K-9s - Peoria, IL - pjstar.com



> *By GARY CHILDS ([email protected])*
> *Journal Star*
> PEORIA —
> Three of Peoria's finest knew beyond a reasonable doubt their blind dates would be dogs.
> ...


Isn't crossing the 2 breeds a crapshoot? I'm not impressed with a lot of things I'm reading in this article but is this a common mix in the working field? Seems like an overpriced mutt to me.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure around here most canine cops either have shepherds...or don't laugh but labs. I like the Malinois though I'm not sure what they are trying to accomplish by mixing the breeds? I know the military bases here use a ton of Labrador retrievers because of their intelligence, ease of training, and friendly stable disposition- or at least thats what they all say when I ask why a lab over a shepherd. They say shepherds are more likely to suffer from poor temperaments and fear based issues when compared to your average lab. Not sure I agree in whole, just their reasoning.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I could see a workingline lab as a drug dog maybe but not one out doing bitework to take down the bad guys...if they can do it though WOW! I want to meet that lab.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh **** now. This is not a common mix in the working world. 

That is one of the reasons why Raiser isn't with the SV anymore because he actually suggested the mix of Shepherd and Malinois to better the breed if I am not mistaken. 

Over here it's a big no-no to mix the two. There are still good working dogs out there and there shouldn't be a need to mix shepherds and mali. 

Great...one more mutt the world doesn't need.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going to see it in action tomorrow. I'll get some pictures hopefully.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Labs are used mostly for drug dogs and tracking- but I know more than a few aggressive ones that could definitely be good for the bite work


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

The local K9 unit was supposed to do a demonstration with the new dogs they got. The other officers had to respond to a call so no bite work just some commands and bomb sniffing.

This is 16 month old GSD/Malinois cross named Anfo. This is the handlers first dog (it shows  he was giving commands and leash corrections at the same time) 
I did ask about its weight since he's so thin. 71lbs they are working on putting weight on him, showed me 7 bags of TOTW in the car


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is a puppy miller around these parts -- she moves from time to time -- who is breeding dutch shepherd/GSD mixes -- says they will make great k9s. Maybe they will. Maybe not. But I wouldn't buy a pet rock from the lady.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

sagelfn said:


> Here's the Article with pictures Peoria's New K-9s - Peoria, IL - pjstar.com
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't crossing the 2 breeds a crapshoot?


All breeding is a crap-shoot. 





> ... is this a common mix in the working field? Seems like an overpriced mutt to me.


I think it's the most common mix in police dogs. 

Police dogs are there to do a job, independent of breed or mix. They are worth the money if they can do the job. Would you rather have them get an incompetent GSD or a great "mutt"?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It looks like a Sable GSD. But I hardly see Mals though


----------



## loulou0327 (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with the oppionion that this dog is way to thin, no way should it's ribs be showing so defined like that surely!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Fast said:


> All breeding is a crap-shoot.
> 
> I think it's the most common mix in police dogs.
> 
> Police dogs are there to do a job, independent of breed or mix. They are worth the money if they can do the job. Would you rather have them get an incompetent GSD or a great "mutt"?


I would rather them spend money on dogs that can do the job. They don't know if these dogs can do the job or not, they are hoping(their words not mine). I see no reason to mix the breeds. There are great GSDs and great Mals.


----------



## DugganChicago (Aug 6, 2012)

Any more thoughts on this topic? I know of a woman who had an "accidental" litter from her GSD & Mal. She's giving away the 8 puppies for free. Not yet sure if she has the pedigrees for either dog, but claims to have gotten the Mal from the local police Dept. 

Any opinions or advice on what risks might likely be present with such a mix, and what to look out for with the puppies? I have my 2nd GSD, a 17 m/o female this time, & am fairly experienced with the breed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know our police has mostly Dutchies and Mals.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like this officer needs to have more training himself with dog handling.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Very cute dogs.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> Oh **** now. This is not a common mix in the working world.


Not common, but not unheard of. I browse the KNPV bloedlijnen.nl sometimes and see GSD in the bloodlines of Dutch Shepherds. 

There are also some HUGE UKC DS competing in UKC conformation in Michigan. One has a very distinct GSD head. Too bad there's no disqualification for oversize in conformation.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

My former brother in law was a K9 handler in the Army. He had a Mal mix bomb dog. 
I have a friend who owns/breeds Mals, & she said she's had a heack of a time finding a food that will keep weight on her Mals. I cannot remember the name of the food she found that worked. I know it was a grain free food, but not one of her preferred foods. 
It may be that the kcal in the food they're eating is not enough for a Mal metabolism.


----------

